# CO2 Gauge repair



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone know a good place to take a dual co2 gauge for repair? A few months back, I was installing the gauge after a refill and forgot to reduce the working pressure. When I slowly opened the valve the was a "pop". Going through co2 pretty fast now. My 10lb tank was filled around 6-8 weeks ago and it's empty already. Two refills this year!

Thanks for any help!

Cam


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

CamH said:


> Anyone know a good place to take a dual co2 gauge for repair? A few months back, I was installing the gauge after a refill and forgot to reduce the working pressure. When I slowly opened the valve the was a "pop". Going through co2 pretty fast now. My 10lb tank was filled around 6-8 weeks ago and it's empty already. Two refills this year!
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Cam


Generally it costs more to repair a regulator than it is actually worth (depending on what you have). If it's just a gauge that you blew then you can just buy a new gauge online or from many shops in the GTA & swap it out yourself, but if you blew the diaphragm inside then you are SOL.

I would first try to locate where exactly it's leaking from and then take it from there, but if it's the diaphragm i'd buy a new regulator.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

*Thank You*

It's taken me awhile to respond to my own thread but I was waiting for some more info. Thanks to all who replied. Got a few PM's regarding my issue. My gauge was purchased from Green Leaf Aquariums so I contacted them as a last resort. I originally thought that maybe they could sell me just new gauges as the solenoid & bubble counter should be good. The suggested it might be inexpensive to repair if I shipped it to them. So after paying $25 to ship it to Florida, they have repaired it for $14. Seems I blew the low pressure side only. Haven't received the invoice yet so not sure on return shipping costs but assuming it's the same, my overall cost to repair is $65. Much better then buying a new one. I've contacted GLA before and they've always been very helpfull. Highly recommend them. Customer service is amazing. Helps if you have a friend or relative with a shipping address just across the border to avoid the gouging duty tax!


----------

